# SpeedSolving StarCraft 2 Community



## Erzz (Apr 14, 2011)

UPDATE: You can now try StarCraft 2 for *free*! Blizzard released a free "starter edition", which has 4 campaign missions and lets you play vs the AI or in custom games with Terran. You still have to buy the game to ladder or play as protoss/zerg. For more info, see here.

Hey guys. I'm sure many of you play/watch/have heard of StarCraft 2. If anyone casts, or just has some interesting games, you can post them here too. I'll keep a list.

So this is a thread where you can talk about StarCraft 2, share replays, share character codes, etc. StarCraft is much more fun when you have people to play against that aren't on ladder. If you post your character code, I'll add it to the list. I'll do my best to keep this updated.

If people are interested enough, we could make our own little team/clan. All skill levels welcome. Naming ideas needed.

"What is StarCraft 2?"


Spoiler



StarCraft 2 is an online sci-fi Real-Time Strategy game played by millions of people. There are three races in StarCraft. The Zerg, an evolved race of bug-like creatures. The Terran, a human race with mechanical units. The Protoss, a high-tech race with lots of lasers. More on the races here. StarCraft is played competitively world-wide with many large tournaments, many of which have first place prizes in the 5-digits. A lot of the fun of StarCraft comes from playing with friends. If you purchase the game, then post here and we'll help you get started.


"I'd understand better if I saw it"


Spoiler



As I said there are many tournaments. Just Google "vods of" MLG / DreamHack / TSL3, you should find some. VOD stands for Video on Demand. Many people on YouTube "cast" or "commentate" games, such as Husky. Just search for "StarCraft 2 Cast". You can also check out sc2casts.com.Watching the game is also a lot of fun.


"I don't think I'm very good and am scared of playing online. How can I get ready?"


Spoiler



There are many helpful guides online. A particularly nice (free) one is Ajek's SC2 Guide. If you go to Section G of this guide and follow it, you'll easily be a gold level player by the end. If you'd rather video, then Sean "Day[9]" Plott has a video series called the "Day[9] Daily". He is a top-tier player from the StarCraft 1 days. Look for his videos that say "Newbie Tuesday". Some other series are this, this, and this. Of course, I'm sure people here will help you out as well. Good luck and Have fun.


"Alright cool. Who can I play/practice with?"
Here is a list of the SpeedSolving StarCraft 2 Players so far. To add them, just type their name and character code in the "Add Friend" section in StarCraft. Your friend's list can be opened at the bottom right. Tell me if your league/race changes.


Spoiler



(Region) *SpeedSolvingName* _Race_ IngameName.CharacterCode League
(NA) *Erzz* _Terran_ Erzz.197 Platinum
(NA) *krnballerzzz* _Zerg_ iNsBacon.958 Masters
(NA) *dbax0999* _Protoss_ alotofdavid.566 Silver
(NA) *Jukuren* _Zerg_ Jukuren.889 Practice
(NA) *jms_gears1* _Protoss_ jmsGears1.258 Silver
(NA) *Weston* _Protoss_ Andromeda.304 Platinum
(NA) *Xishem* _Zerg_ Xishem.--- Platinum
(NA) *marthaurion* _Protoss_ Varis.321 Gold
(NA) *Bilbo* _Terran_ Bilbo.894 Practice
(NA probably) *ChrisBird* _Protoss_ Brotoss.739 Gold
(NA probably) *ChrisBird* _Terran_ TerranItUp.767 Gold/Platinum
(NA probably) *a cool guy* _---_ Yuzernaim.--- Platinum
(SEA, NA) *D4vd* _Protoss_ FatPukeko.248 Gold/Platinum
(EU) *Jostle* _Zerg_ Jostle.484 ---
(EU) *ooveehoo* _Zerg/Random_ ooveehoo.363 Platinum
(EU) *04mucklowd* _Protoss_ Muckers.955 Silver
(EU) *Yttrium* _---_ Yttrium.--- Silver
(LA) *Diniz* _Protoss_ TenDiniz.278 Masters


List of replays/casts.


Spoiler



(Caster if any) Player1 vs Player2 XvX on map link
Example: HuskyStarcraft Idra vs Huk ZvP on Testbug link
Recommended: HDStarcraft MasterAsia vs TTOne ZvP on Kulas Ravine link (long)



GLHF


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 14, 2011)

oh wow I just realized I haven't played in months............


----------



## Erzz (Apr 14, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> oh wow I just realized I haven't played in months............


 
Season 2 just started recently, so you have a pretty clean slate if you decide to come back.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 14, 2011)

Jostle
Code: 484
League: lol none? yet
Race: Zerg

Hmm.. I'm on euro servers, probably makes a difference, you should add that or something.
May be wrong though..
I think this will motivate me to play more


----------



## Erzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Jostle said:


> Hmm.. I'm on euro servers, probably makes a difference, you should add that or something.
> May be wrong though..
> I think this will motivate me to play more


 
Ah right, I forgot about regions. I added that to the list. Thanks.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 14, 2011)

Server: US
ID: iNsBacon
Code: 958
League: Masters
Race: Zerg.


----------



## D4vd (Apr 14, 2011)

Server: SEA, US
ID: FatPukeko
Code: 248
League: Gold (SEA), Platinum (US) 
Race: Protoss 

Yea, I played some placement matches at the end of season 1 on the US server and got into Platinum but am currently Gold on my main server


----------



## Diniz (Apr 14, 2011)

Server: LA
ID: TenDiniz
Code: 278
League: Masters (S1), didnt play S2 yet
Race: Protoss


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 14, 2011)

I would REALLY want this game. My mom turned down Black Ops from all the blood and guns and crap, so this should be okay.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 14, 2011)

Server: US
ID: alotofdavid
Code: 566.
League: Bronze 
Race: Protoss.

Great Replay: HD Starcraft - Masterasia vs TT1

Also, day[9] <3.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish I could play but I can't so I just watch casts


----------



## Jostle (Apr 14, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU why can't anyone be on the euro servers?


----------



## Erzz (Apr 14, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I wish I could play but I can't so I just watch casts


 
Can you not play due to not having the game or not having a good enough computer?
If you watch a lot, then you could watch games that people here upload and comment on how they do (as casters or players).
Player list is now organized based on region.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 14, 2011)

I rarely play since I suck

EDIT: didn't read whole thread =P
How can we play together? I don't know too much about playing with 'friends'.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 14, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Can you not play due to not having the game or not having a good enough computer?


 
Both


----------



## Erzz (Apr 14, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> How can we play together? I don't know too much about playing with 'friends'.


 
You can play 2v2 and up with other people that you know if you invite them to a party and queue up. You can also play custom games with people.
Say you are having trouble holding off a 4-gate timing push. You can look on the list for some Protoss players and message them "Hey can we play some custom games where you 4-gate me?" or something to that effect. Or ask people for tips, or to show you.
You can also send some replays to people if you get into a really intense/amusing match and want to share the fun.
There is a lot you can do.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 16, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Server: *SEA*, US
> ID: FatPukeko
> Code: 248
> League: Gold (SEA), Platinum (US)
> ...


 

I don't really know where that is...

Edit: thanks... Still, the lack of Europeans is unfortunate...


----------



## Erzz (Apr 16, 2011)

Jostle said:


> I don't really know where that is...


 
Stands for South East Asia.


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 17, 2011)

Server: EU
ID: ooveehoo
Code: 363
League: Platinum
Race: Zerg/Random

I haven't really had time to play that much. Maybe if I don't get a job for summer...


----------



## Jukuren (Apr 17, 2011)

Server: US
ID: Jukuren
Code: 889
League: Practice... just got the game lol. 
Race: Zerg



krnballerzzz said:


> Race: Zerg.


 Teach me your ways......


----------



## Jostle (Apr 17, 2011)

ooveehoo said:


> Server: *EU*
> ID: ooveehoo
> Code: 363
> League: Platinum
> ...



YAY!


----------



## Erzz (Apr 18, 2011)

Forgot to mention in original post, but if you want to watch some people playing the game in first person you can watch some streams here.
The benefit to this over replays is you get to see where their mouse is.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 18, 2011)

Server: EU
ID: Muckers
Code: 955
League: Rank 1 Bronze
Race: Protoss, sometimes a bit of zerg thrown in for fun

I am trying my best to get out of Bronze, as I hate it
All the bronze players cheese because they cant do anything else

lol no terrans on speedsolving


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 18, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> Server: EU
> ID: Muckers
> Code: 955
> League: Rank 1 Bronze
> ...



I'm random, so at least one partly terran 

Just watch Day9 dailies and you'll be promoted in no time. Probes and pylons.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 18, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> I am trying my best to get out of Bronze, as I hate it


If you check the third spoiler there is a bunch of links to guides and helpful videos and such.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 19, 2011)

Erzz said:


> If you check the third spoiler there is a bunch of links to guides and helpful videos and such.


 
Yea im not ready for higher levels of play yet
And I watch a lot of Day9 dailys so im happy where i am
Because im 1 in my Bronze league I play a lot of silver players anyway


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 22, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> lol no terrans on speedsolving


 
Hays is a platinum terran...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 25, 2011)

I just got promoted to silver, over the moon right now
been trying to get out of bronze for over 6 months


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 26, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> I just got promoted to silver, over the moon right now
> been trying to get out of bronze for over 6 months


 
Yeah I just got bumped to silver tooo.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 27, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> I just got promoted to silver, over the moon right now
> been trying to get out of bronze for over 6 months


 


dbax0999 said:


> Yeah I just got bumped to silver tooo.


 
Congratulations!
I've switched to Terran and am now in Gold. Diamond 2v2 too.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 27, 2011)

Should I get this game or the V-Cube 2? I would definitely play with you guys if I had it. I'm in love with SWBII.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Should I get this game or the V-Cube 2? I would definitely play with you guys if I had it. I'm in love with SWBII.


 
It depends, do you have a LanLan? If yes, this game could be the better choice.
If no, do you want to practice 2x2? If no, then this game could be the better choice.
If yes, then consider your options and make a decision.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 27, 2011)

Ugh....... You make it so hard.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Ugh....... You make it so hard.


 
Well.. Have you watched videos of StarCraft II? If it looks like something you'd like, there is a whole new community you can join if you get the game. Though you may prefer to further improve your.. I can't think of a good word.. with this community. It's your choice.

Edit: I edit posts too much.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 27, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Well.. Have you watched videos of StarCraft II? If it looks like something you'd like, there is a whole new community you can join if you get the game. Though you may prefer to further improve your.. I can't think of a good word.. with this community. It's your choice.
> 
> Edit: I edit posts too much.


 What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Erzz (Apr 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> What is that supposed to mean?


 
I said a few things there, so..
Well, you are a cuber. So you are part of the cubing community. Buying a V2 further.. contributes? to the part of you in this community. Buying StarCraft II and playing it would let you be part of other SC2 communities outside of speedsolving. So it's up to you, if you would rather be a cuber and a SC2 player, or be a cuber who can solve another puzzle fast. You could probably eventually get both, so I guess it comes down to which do you want more right now?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 27, 2011)

Erzz said:


> I said a few things there, so..
> Well, you are a cuber. So you are part of the cubing community. Buying a V2 further.. contributes? to the part of you in this community. Buying StarCraft II and playing it would let you be part of other SC2 communities outside of speedsolving. So it's up to you, if you would rather be a cuber and a SC2 player, or be a cuber who can solve another puzzle fast. You could probably eventually get both, so I guess it comes down to which do you want more right now?


 
I tried to make a battle.net account and it won't send me my verification link.  I wanted to download a digital copy.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I tried to make a battle.net account and it won't send me my verification link.  I wanted to download a digital copy.


 
Are you sure you used the right e-mail / spelt it right?
Also check your junk folder if you have one.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, thanks I got it. My dad said he'll get me a copy tomorrow.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Oh, thanks I got it. My dad said he'll get me a copy tomorrow.


 
Cool, any idea what race you like yet?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 27, 2011)

Nope, Hmmm... I have never played this game so I don't know the races. I'm nub.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Nope, Hmmm... I have never played this game so I don't know the races. I'm nub.


 
You can click the three races here, and see a video for each race.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 27, 2011)

Just looked and I'm leaning toward Protoss or Zerg. Which is better?


----------



## Erzz (Apr 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Just looked and I'm leaning toward Protoss or Zerg. Which is better?


 
None are "better". Protoss tends to be "easier" for people to learn though. Try them both when you get the game and see which you like playing better. Make sure to build a queen as Zerg to inject larva.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 21, 2011)

So I was going to make a new StarCraft 2 Thread, but decided to use the search function and not start a new one. Please don't kill me for "bumping" an old thread. =p

I am Brotoss =p

SC2 Name: Brotoss
Number: 739
Race: Protoss
League/Rank: Gold 2

Sc2 Name: TerranItUp
Number: 767
Race: Terran
League/Rank: Platinum 76

I have two accounts because I still suck at Terran. No idea how they placed me platinum, I play at most at gold level =p
I wanted to be able to ladder at an appropriate level... but they placed me way to high =p

anyway, I was wondering if anyone else here had any PvP ideas that doesn't include mass colussus, stalkers, and 4-Gate =p

If you're gold or higher add me on SC2 (preferably Brotoss, but both are cool) and we can play a couple games.

~Chris


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 24, 2011)

Im going to be streaming probably for a few hours @ http://www.justin.tv/cubecast . Medium Masters Zerg.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Server: US
Nick: jmsGears1
Code: 258
League: probably bronze (i know am nub)
Race: Depends on my mood, mostly Toss.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to tell you guys this, but SC2 is simply not as good as the original. If you want to play a real game that's worth its money, buy starcraft broodwar, the most balanced RTS game ever created. The Starcraft Proleague is still going strong, and the best players in the world of the starcraft universe (Flash, Bisu, Jaedong) still play SC1


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> I'm sorry to tell you guys this, but SC2 is simply not as good as the original. If you want to play a real game that's worth its money, buy starcraft broodwar, the most balanced RTS game ever created. The Starcraft Proleague is still going strong, and the best players in the world of the starcraft universe (Flash, Bisu, Jaedong) still play SC1


 
Starcraft 1 is not the most balanced RTS ever created. Match up win % changed dramatically in all 3 three races throughout the years. As new builds were discovered, the dynamic of specific match ups changed therefore changing the win %. What's the point of playing a game where everything is 50/50? 

Flash is also going to be out soon because of a wrist injury. So right now it's Bisu and Jaedong who are on top .


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 27, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Forgot to mention in original post, but if you want to watch some people playing the game in first person you can watch some streams here.
> The benefit to this over replays is you get to see where their mouse is.


 
Just wanted to add that you can also see casted replays on youtube from their channel: teamliquidnet. I also enjoy hdstarcraft, and huskystarcraft but you already mentioned them. Another guy that casts is adebisistarcraft. He's a bit boring in my opinion though. Day9tv is also good but I think he was already mentioned as well.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 27, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Just wanted to add that you can also see casted replays on youtube from their channel: teamliquidnet. I also enjoy hdstarcraft, and huskystarcraft but you already mentioned them. Another guy that casts is adebisistarcraft. He's a bit boring in my opinion though. Day9tv is also good but I think he was already mentioned as well.


 
There's also Psy, Crota, Loki, ggurface, JP, Artosis, etc etc. I just put in a link to sc2casts.com which kinda covers them all, except for the really unknown ones.


----------



## Weston (Jun 27, 2011)

Server: US
ID: Andromeda
Code: 304
League: Platinum
Race: Protoss

I think I'll be Diamond soon. I just need to improve my PvZ a little.


----------



## Weston (Jun 27, 2011)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Weston said:


> Server: US
> ID: Andromeda
> Code: 304
> League: Platinum
> ...



Protoss


----------



## Xishem (Jun 27, 2011)

Server: US
Nick: Xishem
Code: ### (Will edit this later)
League: Low-to-Mid Platinum (I haven't played seriously in ages)
Race: Zerg all the way


----------



## cubing3751 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really want the game except my parents would not buy it for me for the following reasons: 1. They think its too gory. 2. They think my school marks will be affected. 3. Money has to come from me and I only have $20 right now.


----------



## marthaurion (Jun 28, 2011)

Server: US
ID: Varis
Code: 321
League: Gold
Race: Protoss


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 28, 2011)

lol, turns out I was placed into silver. I lost everyone of my placement matches, So I have no idea how. But im in the silver league


----------



## Erzz (Aug 5, 2011)

Good news everyone! You can now try StarCraft II for free, if you don't have it already!
Blizzard released the "StarCraft II: Starter Edition", which features:
-4 Campaign Missions
-2 Challenge Missions (the first two Terran ones)
-The ability to play vs AI as Terran
-The ability to play online custom games vs people as Terran on 4 select maps.
-The ability to view replays and earn achievements.
-Some Map Editor features.

You can't use chat channels or be in a party with the SE.

If you upgrade to the full version, all your achievements and such will stay, and you can change your name if you wish. You need the full version to play as Protoss or Zerg vs other people (you might be able to play as them if you download a custom map such as YABOT to play offline, not sure)

So, try it out! You have nothing to lose (other than time, I guess).

For more information, see here.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good news everyone : D

Starcraft 2 is half off until the 28th (or the end of i think)

see: http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100001122


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 3, 2011)

Meme comic by myself lol


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Good news everyone : D


 
I just realized that it is now absolutely impossible for me to read that and not do so in Dr. Farnsworth's voice.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 25, 2011)

We can't let this thread die! I'm top 15 masters and I stream my ladder~ www.twitch.tv/bacun. Join in and let's chill~

edit: my USA realid: [email protected]~ ADD ME!


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just bought it, lets do this.


----------



## Bilbo (Jan 22, 2012)

Got this game like a 2 weeks ago, and I just finished the campaign so I am started to play some multiplayer. I'm not that good, and have only played like 12 practice league games, but SC2 is very fun, and I am getting better. Add me if you want 
Server: US
ID: Bilbo
Code: 894
League: Practice League 
Race: Terran


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought I posted here already, might have not. I'm in silver 1v1, gold 2v2 and platinum 3v3. I'd say I don't deserve to be in silver 1v1, but whatever really. My macro is good but I can't keep my minerals spent and sometimes I forget that I have super amounts of minerals which I guess would be my weakness.

I'm on the EU server as Yttrium, RealID is [email protected] if you want to add me.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yo, anyone here still playing starcraft? I started playing 2 months ago, I'm now in Platinum league. But I've been losing almost all my games since getting into platinum . My username is 'Yuzernaim' (har-har) if you want to add me.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 7, 2012)

I updated the OP. Please include all the information though  Yttrium and a cool guy, you didn't include character codes or races, and a cool guy didn't include server.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh btw, I play zerg not toss now lol


----------



## Weston (Mar 15, 2012)

I am now Lorax:616 Diamond Protoss


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 16, 2012)

Weston said:


> I am now Lorax:616 Diamond Protoss


 
Da frick?! How you so good?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 29, 2012)

Yoyo, anyone still playing?
My account~
Name: iNsBacon
Code: 958
Server: USA
League: Masters
Race: Zerg

Hit me up!


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 29, 2012)

krnballerzzz said:


> Yoyo, anyone still playing?
> My account~
> Name: iNsBacon
> Code: 958
> ...


 
I was watching your stream for a little bit earlier but twitch was being weird so I had to stop.

My account is:
NeedReality.408
USA, Bronze League
Protoss

I've had the game since the sale in November or so, but didn't play all that much until I went to MLG last weekend. Quit out of practice league and lost all my placement matches, hence why I'm in Bronze haha. I think I'm progressing well enough though, trying to get my macro down and I've been winning the majority of my recent games.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 29, 2012)

NeedReality said:


> I was watching your stream for a little bit earlier but twitch was being weird so I had to stop.
> 
> My account is:
> NeedReality.408
> ...


 
If you need some tips hit me up~

Also my stream is at justin.tv/bacun for those interested~


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 1, 2012)

streams up!!!!

http://www.twitch.tv/bacun


----------



## Chrish (Nov 11, 2012)

Name: Zenbrez
Code: 663
Server: NA
League: Masters
Race: Protoss

Name: Ripebanana
Code: 173
Server: NA
League: Masters
Race: Zerg


I'll usually be on my Zenbrez account
Hit me up if anyone still plays..


----------



## DrJohnFever (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone watch WCS finals? It was too late for me, was it good?


----------



## Chrish (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought it was good, people who hate lots of pvz's would gouge their eyes out

Unless you mean the absolute final match? I enjoyed it


----------



## Wylie28 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Are there any starcraft players?*

I own the Heart of the Swarm expansion i am currently bronze/silver leage. I feel as if im about to moved because i have beaten every bronze/silver for the past 3 days and quite of a few gold.
I am a protoss player and i only do 1v1 as of now. Once my cousin buy a new ethernet cord i plan to start 2v2 with him.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Feb 16, 2015)

That game looks interesting, despite that I only have played real-time strategy games released the late 90s. For example, I like Age of Empires 2 The Conquerors Expansion (Dene likes this game too) and Knights and Merchants (KaM). Despite that KaM is not known for its battle action (whereas Age of Empires has a lot of action), but rather for the challenge of building a fully functional and efficient city, here is an epic war in KaM where I fought against nearly 10,000 AI troops with only about 700 troops of my own. (The AI gets larger and larger each wave, and it really starts getting really hard from wave 54.)


----------

